# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC 321 : E3 en champagne

## Guy Moquette

L'Electronic Entertainment Expo, également appelée E3 par ses proches ou "IsWrLiii" par ceux qui veulent se la péter en étalant ce qu'ils pensent être un accent sud-californien sans faille, est chaque année source d'émerveillements. Toutes les nouveautés à venir, toutes les avancées technologiques, toutes les audaces qui rappellent une célèbre ligne de dialogue d'Audiard, tous les silences sans fin autour de certains projets présentés l'an passé, toutes les promesses, tous les espoirs, tous les downgrades graphiques, tout l'enthousiasme typiquement anglo-saxon à l'annonce de DLC moisis pour blockbuster frelaté, tous les indés perchés, navrants ou talentueux...

Avec tout ça, comment voulez-vous qu'on fasse autrement que consacrer un numéro entier à l'E3 ? 84 pages, ce n'est pas trop pour évoquer une cinquantaine de jeux. Des gros AAA plus gras qu'une andouillette, tels *Star Wars Battlefront*, *Mad Max*, *Doom*, *Hitman*, *South Park : The Fractured But Hole*, *Fallout 4*, *Ghost Recon Wildlands*, *Mirror's Edge Catalyst*... On en passe... Mais sans oublier les productions plus modestes, mais pas forcément moins excitantes, telles *Anno 2205*, *Shadow Warrior 2*, *XCOM 2*, *Soma*, *Master of Orion*, *Mother Russia Bleeds*, *Kingdom Come : Deliverance*... Jusqu'aux plus belles perles du *MIX*, l'événement indé qui ne cesse de surprendre par la qualités des titres présentés.

Pour arroser tout cela, des news, des *tests de personnalité* conçus scientifiquement pour déterminer quel genre de joueur vous êtes, des dossiers sur les coulisses des conférences, la *guéguerre entre Sony et Microsoft*, des rubriques *Bien Débuter*, *Vieilles Branches* et *Panier Garni* dédiés au salon américain, un hommage aux disparus de l'E3 et un tas d'intertitres sans doute encore plus honteux que d'habitude. On a même ressorti Jacques Atari de la naphtaline pour qu'il livre, comme à son habitude, son regard sans concession sur l'industrie du jeu vidéo et sa grand-messe californienne. Le Canard PC n°321, spécial E3, est en vente dans les kiosque pour le prix d'un mauvais kebab dès le 1er juillet.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Il sera en retard aussi sur epresse? :P

----------


## NoTra

Petite question qui n'a rien à voir. 
Ce numéro sera le premier que je recevrai par la Poste, et ma question est la suivante : 
Il sera dans ma boîte le 1er, ou je devrai attendre les deux jours ouvrables d'une livraison standard ?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Parfois on l'a un jour avant, parfois un jour après, un délai plus long c'est rare c'est qu'il y a eu un problème (grèves etc...)

----------


## NoTra

Super merci ! Alors je vais camper devant ma boîte aux lettres !  ::):

----------


## Higgins

En général, il a un mois de retard.

----------


## LaunchDetected

Vous avez encore du Doritos au coin des lèvres?

----------


## Belhoriann

Je me suis réabonné exprès pour recevoir votre torchon au Québec, j'espère que ce numéro sera mieux que le PC Gaming Show.

----------


## Guapo

Hello. Est-ce que ce numéro est déjà disponible en téléchargement ?

----------


## Rouxbarbe

On y parle enfin des résultats du Make Something Horrible 2015? :P

----------


## John Shaft

> Il sera en retard aussi sur epresse? :P


Je l'ai vu sur le site cet après-midi  :;):

----------


## ZupaleX

Y a que à moi que ça le fait ou ce numéro de CPC est bugé sur e-presse? Quand je cherche "canard pc" la couv' du numéro 321 apparait, mais quand je clique dessus pour acheter, le dernier en date est le 320.

----------


## Jul Marston

> On y parle enfin des résultats du Make Something Horrible 2015? :P


Le 20 juillet

----------


## gnak

Il était pas dispo à Lyon hier soir.

----------


## Nono

> Je me suis réabonné exprès pour recevoir votre torchon au Québec, j'espère que ce numéro sera mieux que le PC Gaming Show.


"Dites le avec des parpaings."

----------


## gnak

> Il était pas dispo à Lyon hier soir.


Toujours pas dispo à Lyon ce soir. Ca doit être un gros E3 lourd à transporter.

----------


## gnak

Bon ben la canicule a eu définitivement raison de votre routeur qui a décidé de ne pas distribuer le mag à Lyon  :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

_Le prochain Torment est développé par Obsidian_. Sérieusement ?  :tired: 

C'est quoi cet amateurisme digne d'un youtuber ?  :tired: 

Ok le studio file un coup de main, mais c'est Inxile derrière le jeu  :tired:

----------


## ZupaleX

Numéro toujours bugé sur e-presse. L'ensemble de la rédac' est déjà partie en vacances?

----------


## Guy Moquette

> _Le prochain Torment est développé par Obsidian_. Sérieusement ? 
> 
> C'est quoi cet amateurisme digne d'un youtuber ? 
> 
> Ok le studio file un coup de main, mais c'est Inxile derrière le jeu


Ouais, ouais, ça va... C'est ma faute, ma responsabilité, c'était la fin de l'E3, il faisait chaud, on était tous fatigués et... et Cacao putain traite moi encore de youtubeur et j'envoie Kahn et ses potos gitans t'expliquer la politesse (moi je bouge pas, il fait encore trop chaud  ::ninja:: ).
Et puis bon, que le premier qui ne s'est pas retrouvé en situation embarrassante en prononçant un nom différent de celui qu'il a en tête me jette la première pierre...

----------


## Flad

Ca mérite     bien 48h de ban    ça qd même !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et puis bon, que le premier qui ne s'est pas retrouvé en situation embarrassante en prononçant un nom différent de celui qu'il a en tête me jette la première pierre...


J'ai un tas de pierre déjà prêt. J'ai le temps, je serais paré pour quand le premier se manifestera   ::ninja::

----------


## poneyroux

Y a aucun article signé, c'est pour une raison particulière ?
Pour éviter que la personne ayant défoncé Fallout 3 se retrouve enterrée par des fanboys ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kemper

J'ai bien aimé le petit troll de la rédac concernant Fallout 4.

_Genre : TPS_

----------


## LePok

Un très bon numéro, que j'ai déjà quasiment dévoré intégralement - alors que j'ai les 2 précédents en retard !
Bonne couverture de l'E3, comme d'hab, avec l'oeil (et le verbe !) critique et caustique qu'on vous connait. Franchement un bon numéro.
Et super couv' aussi !!
Une vraie rampe de lancement pour le sacro-saint numéro d'été !!!!!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> J'ai bien aimé le petit troll de la rédac concernant Fallout 4.
> 
> _Genre : TPS_


Je préfère celui sur TRR2. genre "LT-RT"

----------


## M.Rick75

> J'ai bien aimé le petit troll de la rédac concernant Fallout 4.
> 
> _Genre : TPS_


Je crains que ce ne soit pas un troll mais de la clairvoyance, de l’extra-lucidité.

Je regarde peu les vidéos des présentations/trucs de presse. Trop de blablah, de bullshit, de comm en somme (et j'ai un magazine qui me relate ces différentes confs et qui fait ça très bien) pour des miettes d'infos.
Vous avez souvent parlé (Boulon le faisait régulièrement) des présentations spectacle où les (journalistes, youtubeurs, professionnels) américains réagissent comme des fans de base dans un parc d'attraction ou devant un spectacle de majorettes ("Ouhhhhh, quel beau jeté de baton ! Whoa, c'est magnifique toutes ces paillettes !")
Je l'ai fait pour la présentation E3 de Fallout 4 et j'ai été promptement terrifié par l'émerveillement, l'esbaudissement du parterre devant les lasers pioupiou, les séquences de tirs et les modifications des flingues.

En tout cas, merci pour l'article qui a mis des mots sur ce traumatisme que j'avais vécu (ok, j'exagère un poil). Todd Howard, je pense que tu oeuvres à ton échelle à la fin de l'humanité.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Y a aucun article signé, c'est pour une raison particulière ?
> Pour éviter que la personne ayant défoncé Fallout 3 se retrouve enterrée par des fanboys ?


Des fanboys de Fallout 3 sur le forum, ils doivent se compter sur les doigts de la main d'un lépreux, même le rédacteur le plus anémique de la rédac devrait gagner le duel à coup de bic.

Perso j'ai installé F3 en me disant "si tous les aigris le défoncent, c'est qu'il doit être bien, il parait que c'est Skyrim avec des flingues et j'aime Skyrim donc ça va". Mais au final même moddé le jeux est effectivement tellement hideux et illisible que je n'ai pas eu envie de le lancer passé quoi, une heure de jeu  ::): .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Comme quoi les aigris n'ont pas toujours tort  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Comme quoi les aigris n'ont pas toujours tort


Ouais. Deux fois par jour une horloge arrêtée donne l'heure juste  ::): .

----------


## Kemper

> Je crains que ce ne soit pas un troll mais de la clairvoyance, de l’extra-lucidité.


Le jeu sera peut-être une merde, mais ça restera un RPG (de merde).
Skyrim n'est pas un Hack & Slash.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Y a aucun article signé, c'est pour une raison particulière ?
> Pour éviter que la personne ayant défoncé Fallout 3 se retrouve enterrée par des fanboys ?


Ces numéros spéciaux ne sont jamais signés.

Je n'attends aucun jeu en particulier à part la suite South Park (et je n'ai pas spécialement confiance, j'attends la sortie) mais aucun article ne m'a donné envie. J'espérais un tout petit peu Fallout 4 et Doom mais vous m'avez calmé.
Tant mieux, j'ai encore beaucoup à faire.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

C'est assez curieux, aucun jeu n'a vraiment retenu mon attention cette année.
A force de me faire avoir par des annonces fracassantes pour me retrouver au final devant des jeux quelconques, j'ai beaucoup plus tendance à attendre un moment avant de m'enthousiasmer.

Je laisse le bénéfice du doute à Fallout 4 après un New Vegas sympa, et je suis curieux de voir comment ils remanieront FFVII pour le rendre beaucoup plus dynamique que l'orignal (même si ce dernier peut galoper à 55km/h).

D'ailleurs, j'ai toujours mon Fallout 3 sans les flingues à finir, allez j'y retourne!

----------


## jmpz

Le numéro n'est toujours pas dispo sur l'appli ePresse.
Ca arrive à chaque fois ce délai ou il y a un souci particulier?

----------


## soocrian

Je relance la remarque de jmpz : quid du numéro 321 sur ePresse ?

----------


## natijah

Il y est le 321.

----------


## soocrian

Non, pas sur l'appli Windows en tout cas.

----------


## natijah

Arf...  ::sad:: 

Sur Windows PC et Android c'est OK.

----------


## soocrian

Oui effectivement, je viens de le voir sur leur site  :tired: 
Bon je vais envoyer un mail au support ePresse, merci pour l'info en tout cas  ::):

----------

